# Social Anxiety video chat?



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is anyone interested in joining a tinychat room?


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

skype?? im down


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

second link in my signature 

the online CBT group

it's part support group part Cognitive Behavioral Therapy


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thx for the info Alek, really cool.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Stickam


----------

